# phone soaked, replace battery?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

My wife really likes her Samsung Gravity 2 - it recently got pretty wet and now won't charge or power on at all.

Do you think there's a chance getting a new battery might get the phone going or would the water have ruined the phone itself.

I'm not sure how long it was submerged, but long enough for the dot on the battery & phone to turn red.

Thanks,
jtn


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I'm not sure how long it was submerged


Minutes? Hours? Days?

As soon as it was discovered what, other than removing the battery, was done to dry out the phone?


----------



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

it was probably in water for a few minutes. i didn't know it had gotten wet, the exterior was dry when my wife showed it to me, so i tried plugging it in a few times and when that didn't work i opened the battery compartment and found moisture. we suspect someone who doesn't like her very much dunked it in a glass of water during a party.

i let it air out overnight but it never came back on.

thanks,
jtn


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't have any expertise on this (unless reading a few magazine articles suffices) but I'd say there is a chance that a new battery would work. Depends on how effective the drying was on hidden parts. Whether it's worth the cost of a battery vs. just replacing the phone would depend on the relative costs and your finances.

If you could take it to a place that sells or services the phone perhaps they would try a battery for you before you have to buy it?


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I have also had a phone that was completely submerged (angry spouse dumped it in the toilet). I took out the battery and let the phone dry out for a few days. If this works and you power on OK but still have odd things happen like a button not work or other glitchy stuff go down it may be because it isn't completely dry and still has a few shorts occurring from the damp. Sometimes this will correct itself (I luckily haven't had it not correct itself).

You can also try putting silica gel packets into a container with the phone to draw out the remaining moisture (from beef jerky packets or your new shoes if you keep them (sadly I do, sob sob)).


----------



## Waterbeds (Nov 8, 2011)

The only real question is was it powered on when it took the dive? If it was you may not want waste your time....but then again if it was off when it hit the water it most likely would have powered back on in a few hours or days later. Most electronic components can handle water when there is no electricity running through them. The just need a good "drying", this isnt always the case, but generally speaking.


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

Ooops I should have marked this solved or closed I posted this 4 maybe 5 yares ago I think. Maybe more or less??? Anyway whenever it was it's no longer relevant. thanks for the reply though better late than never lol


----------



## Waterbeds (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry for digging....lol. But the post date says may 2012?


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

Oh yeah! Sorry I thought it was her old phone I posted this thread about. lol She is more clumsy than I thought. lol. (Hope she doesn't read this, or it will be my phone that I am posting about hahaha)


----------

